# cable connector



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

I just picked up a new RC boat with cable throttle.
Can any one dirrect me where to purchase these cable connectors
for Walbro carbs?


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

I doubt you would get that from a small engine dealer, it looks the same as the ones used on go karts/ mini bikes butthose would be too large, have you checked with the rc boat mfg?


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks duffer
I did find them although they are complete cable kits.
tap


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

*bicyle cables*

It wouldn't be a direct fit, but you might be able to make a bicycle shift or brake cable work. Looks like you'd have to add a spring somehow. This is only a reasonable idea if you like to tinker.
Don


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Some of the older IDC/Ryobi weed trimmers used a similar type swivel. They had a solid wire throttle cable and a swivel that utilized a screw to clamp the wire to the swivel on the carburetor throttle. They were slightly different then the one in your picture, in that the screw was on the side and not the top of the swivel. They still worked is pretty much the same manner.

The part number from Walbro is listed as: 52-542 Swivel Kit and shows in their price list to be $1.33 ea.

You might go to the Walbro site and look up the model number of your carburetor and see if they show the part number for the swivel on your specific carburetor.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

Where did you find a part number
I looked up the carb #WT 644
the swivel has no part number
Thanks for the help
tap


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I looked up a carburetor for an old trimmer engine that I knew used a screw type swivel. That's where the part number came from. Like I said, it's a little different then the one in your picture, but basically works the same way. The swivels are attached to the throttle shaft with a little "E" clip and should work on any carburetor equipped with a swivel type attachment.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=148111&stc=1&d=1327875767


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

30year thanks
thats the same one I found W/ part no.
and much cheaper than the whole cable set up
Tap:wave:


----------

